# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Çfarë është Komunizmi?

## Dasius

*Çfarë është Komunizmi?
*

*Përkufizimi shkencor:*

	Një shoqëri pa klasa dhe pa shfrytëzim. Nuk ka një instrument shtetëror që mund të përdoret nga njëra pjesë e shoqërisë për të mbajtur nën kontroll dhe për të shfrytëzuar pjesën tjetër. Nuk ka nevojë për ushtri apo për forca policie. Nuk është e nevojshme për të shkëmbyer prodhimin me para për ta pasur. Shoqëria ekziston në bazë të parimit: Nga secili sipas mundësive, gjithsecili aq sa i nevojitet.

*Përkufizim i gabuar:* (që besohet nga të gjithë por që është krejt i pavend)

	Sundimi i shtetit nga një parti e vetme në një sistem mono-partiak që shtyp çdo lloj forme opozite. Kontrolli i ekonomisë nëpërmjet centralizimit. (Shembuj të këtij përkufizimi të gabuar: Shqipëria komuniste, Ish Bashkimi Sovjetik, Kina, Kuba, Koreja e Veriut, etj.)

*Ku ka ekzistuar komunizmi?*
Asgjëkund. Komunizmi, në kuptimin e një shoqërie pa klasa dhe pa shfrytëzim nuk ka ekzistuar asnjëherë.

Fjalët "Komunizëm" dhe "Socializëm" keqpërdoren jo rrallë për të përshkruar një shoqëri e cila hidhet në revolucion popullor për të hedhur nga pushteti klasën sunduese dhe imperializmin e huaj, si dhe ku marrëdhënia me pronën dhe cilësia e jetës së masave ndryshon në mënyrë rrënjësore. Këto revolucione popullore meritojnë mbështetje për t'i bërë ballë sulmeve imperialiste. Megjithatë, është e nevojshme që të bëhet dallimi kolosal mes këtyre revolucioneve popullore dhe sundimit të klasës punëtore.



*Çfarë është Socializmi?*

Edhe fjala Socializëm ka kuptime të ndryshme për njerëz të ndryshëm. Ekziston një përkufizim shkencor ashtu siç ekziston edhe përkufizimi i gabuar.

*Pëkufizimi shkencor:*

Një shoqëri e drejtuar nga klasa punëtore dhe jo nga borgjezia (biznesi i madh). Shteti përdoret për të mbrojtur interesat e klasës punëtore kundër atyre që ende kanë pasuri dhe pushtet dhe të cilët do të përpiqen që të rikthejnë kapitalizmin dhe sundimin e borgjezisë. Socializmi është një fazë tranzicioni midis përmbysjes së klasës borgjeze dhe zhvillimit të shoqërisë komuniste.

*Përkufizime të gabuara:* 

Një shoqëri në të cilën borgjezia sundues përmirëson paksa cilësinë e jetës së klasës së shfrytëzuar puntore nëpërmjet mënyrave të tilla si taksimi paksa më i madh i kapitalistëve. Në Europë, fjala socializëm identifikohet me demokracinë sociale, trend ky i përhapur shumë në politikë. (Shembuj të gabuar: Suedia, Franca, Finlanda, etj).

Sundimi i shtetit nga një parti e vetme në një sistem monpartiak që shtyp çdo lloj forme opozite. Kontrolli i ekonomisë nëpërmjet centralizimit. (Shembuj të këtij përkufizimi të gabuar: Shqipëria komuniste, Ish Bashkimi Sovjetik, Kina, Kuba, Koreja e Veriut, etj.

*Ku ka ekzistuar socializmi?*

Si dhe mësipër. Socializmi shkencor (sundimi i klasës punëtore) nuk ka ekzistuar asnjëherë, përveç se në një stad fare embrional në kohën e komunës së Parisit më 1871, ose në periudhën e hershme të revolucionit Rus.

Fjalët "Komunizëm" dhe "Socializëm" keqpërdoren jo rrallë për të përshkruar një shoqëri e cila hidhet në revolucion popullor për të hedhur nga pushteti klasën sunduese dhe imperializmin e huaj, si dhe ku marrëdhënia me pronën dhe cilësia e jetës së masave ndryshon në mënyrë rrënjësore. Këto revolucione popullore meritojnë mbështetje për t'i bërë ballë sulmeve imperialiste. Megjithatë, është e nevojshme që të bëhet dallimi kolosal mes këtyre revolucioneve popullore dhe sundimit të klasës punëtore.


*Po çështja e natyrës njerëzore?*

Ekonomia e vetorganizuar pa para e së ardhmes do të çlirojë potencialin e plotë të iniciativës njerëzore dhe orvatjet për lumturi.

Shumë njerëz argumentojnë se komunizmi është i pamundur për shkak të "natyrës njerëzore". Thelbi i këtij argumenti të gabuar është mendimi se shoqëria komuniste do të bazohej në një qeveri qendrore të gjithëpushtetshme, e cila do të ketë për detyrë që t'i tregojë gjithsecilit se çfarë duhet të bëjë, e rrjedhimisht do të nënvlerësonte iniciativën e individëve dhe kërkimin e lumturisë.

Ky argument bazohet në dy supozime të gabuara:
	Supozon që shoqëria komuniste do të jetë e ngjashme me atë të Shqipërisë komuniste (e ashtuquajtur demokraci popullore).
	Supozon që njerëzit do punojnë vetëm për të shtuar pasurinë e tyre.

*E vërteta është ndryshe.*

	Nuk do të ketë qeveri në shoqërinë komuniste. Njerëzit do të bëjnë atë që dëshirojnë, pa u ngacmuar nga njeri tjetër. Krijimi i një force të korruptuar policie apo i një klase të re sunduese do të pengohet nga lufta e masave të armatosura me transparencë.
	Në një botë ku ka bollëk për të gjithë, askujt nuk do i duhet që të luftojë (apo qoft edhe të punojë) për të mbijetuar sepse kjo do të jetë një e drejtë e lindur, ashtu si edhe frymëmarrja. Njerëzit do të punojnë në projekte që do t'i zgjedhin vetë sepse: a) iu pëlqen puna dhe iu duket zbavitëse; b) do t'iu pëlqejë puna me kolegë të talentuar; c) do të duan që bota të bëhet më e mirë; d) do të duan një status social apo mirënjohje. Kjo botë me bollëk për të gjithë do të mundësohet nga një rendiment shumë më i lartë i punës njerëzore.

Shembulli më i mirë i një bashkëpunimi komunist është sistemi operativ Linux. Bërthama e këtij sistemi operativ është krijuar nga mijëra njerëz, të cilët kanë punuar falas. Shembulli i dytë është një forum interneti. Në forumet e internetit, ku njerëzit kërkojnë ndihmë dhe e marrin atë pa para, askush nuk i paguan ndihmë dhënësit. Njerëzit e japin atë sepse kjo është shprehje e parimeve dhe bindjeve të tyre.

*Kush i ka gjërat nën kontroll?*

Në kapitalizëm dhe në të gjitha sistemet e tjera të mëparshme monetare, kontrollin mbi kushtet e punës dhe jetën e shoqërisë në përgjithësi e ka vetëm një pjesë e vogël e popullsisë. Vetëm nëpërmjet komunizmit të pastër, masat kontrollojnë kushte e tyre të punës, kulturën, ekonominë dhe politikat e shoqërisë.


*Çfarë i ndodhi revolucionit të Leninit?*


Përpjekjet e bëra në histori (me revolucionin rus në krye) për të sjellë në fuqi klasën punëtore u asfiksuan dhe pastaj degjeneruan në regjime mono-partiakë të cilët qeveriseshin pak a shumë me mënyra feudalësh dhe shtypnin çfarëdolloj opozite serioze. (Shtete policore, në të cilat një organizatë e vetme ushtronte monopol mbi mendimin dhe aktivitetet politike).

Përmirësimi i jetës së masave si në Rusinë e pas revolucionit ashtu edhe në Shqipërinë e vogël pas luftë së dytë botërore erdhi si rezultat i prapambetjes së skajshme në të cilën ndodheshin këto vende. Sidoqoftë, këto përmirësime nuk ishin rezultati i sundimit të klasës punëtore.


*Cilat do të jenë të drejtat e puntorëve pasi borgjezia të hidhet poshtë?*

Në kontekstin e një shteti të qëndrueshëm të punëtorëve, shoqëria moderne (me ekonomi dhe infrastrukturë moderne) vetë punëtorët do të kenë të drejtë të:

	krijojnë organizata të pavarura politike
	të mobilizojnë opinionin e përgjithshëm kundër pazotësisë, hipokrizisë dhe korrupsionit të njerëzve dhe politikave të vetë shtetit të punëtorëve.


*Si do të ishte një shoqëri e pastër komuniste?*

Ekonomia e vetorganizuar pa para bazohet mbi parime të pranuara botërisht dhe të cilat janë bosht referimi i gjithsecilit dhe jo në institucione të huaja për individin dhe që mund të përdoren si instrument sundimi.

Ekonomia e ardhshme komuniste, bazuar në parimin "nga secili sipas mundësisë, secilit sipas nevojës", nuk do të bazohet në ekonominë e tregut, kapital, mallra apo rroga. Ekonomia nuk do të bazohet në shkëmbimin e mallrave të asnjë lloji. Nuk do ekzistojë asnjë lloj autoriteti suprem që duhet t'i tregojë të gjithëve se çfarë duhet të bëjnë.

E gjithë puna dhe veprimet ekonomike do të jenë vullnetare, dhurata të dhëna falas pa asnjë lloj detyrimi apo interesi. Ekonomia komuniste do të përbëhet nga një mori kooperativash të vetorganizuara, në garë me njëra tjetrën për të transformuar punën e kualifikuar dhe burimet e tjera në forma të mirëqenies shoqërore, në shërbim të nevojave materiale dhe kulturore të masave.

*Kriza e teorisë*

Degjenerimi i revolucioneve komuniste (Rusi, Kinë, Shqipëri, etj) kanë krijuar një situatë në të cilën është e pamundur për njerëzit e zakonshëm që sikur qoftë edhe të mendojnë si mund të jetë një shoqëri që nuk drejtohet nga borgjezia.

Kjo situatë e krijuar quhet "Kriza e Teorisë". Degjenerimi teorik i "ekosistemit të majtë" i ka lënë aktivistët politikë me vetëm dy alternativa krejt të dështuara:

1)	një shtet socialist policor, në të cilin punëtorët shfrytëzohen nga një klasë e re sunduese, ndërsa zëri i pavarur politik, jeta dhe veprimtaria e punëtorëve shtypet në mënyrë të pamëshirshme.
2)	sundim i përjetshëm i borgjezisë.

Për sa kohë kriza e teorisë nuk kapërcehet, lëvizjet e ndryshme masive (p.sh. lëvizjet kundër luftërave imperialiste, kundër OBT, globalizimit korporativ, etj) nuk do të jenë në gjendje që të nxjerrin miliona njerëz me bindjen e patundur se një botë më e mirë ekziston me të vërtetë. Pa u kapërcyer kriza teorike, nuk do të ketë kurrë lëvizje masive për të hedhur pushtetin e borgjezisë.

----------


## Elonaa

Komunizmi dhe Socializmi i vertet jane si ajo pika ne horizont qe vuan ti afrohesh po asnjehere se takon.Kan per te ngelur thjesht teorike dhe asnjehere s'kan per tu zbatuar.Eshte e pamundur.

----------


## Dasius

> Komunizmi dhe Socializmi i vertet jane si ajo pika ne horizont qe vuan ti afrohesh po asnjehere se takon.Kan per te ngelur thjesht teorike dhe asnjehere s'kan per tu zbatuar.Eshte e pamundur.


Shumë njerëz argumentojnë se komunizmi është i pamundur për shkak të "natyrës njerëzore". Thelbi i këtij argumenti të gabuar është mendimi se shoqëria komuniste do të bazohej në një qeveri qendrore të gjithëpushtetshme, e cila do të ketë për detyrë që t'i tregojë gjithsecilit se çfarë duhet të bëjë, e rrjedhimisht do të nënvlerësonte iniciativën e individëve dhe kërkimin e lumturisë.

Ky argument bazohet në dy supozime të gabuara:
	Supozon që shoqëria komuniste do të jetë e ngjashme me atë të Shqipërisë komuniste (e ashtuquajtur demokraci popullore).
	Supozon që njerëzit do punojnë vetëm për të shtuar pasurinë e tyre.

E vërteta është ndryshe.

	Nuk do të ketë qeveri në shoqërinë komuniste. Njerëzit do të bëjnë atë që dëshirojnë, pa u ngacmuar nga njeri tjetër. Krijimi i një force të korruptuar policie apo i një klase të re sunduese do të pengohet nga lufta e masave të armatosura me transparencë.

	Në një botë ku ka bollëk për të gjithë, askujt nuk do i duhet që të luftojë (apo qoft edhe të punojë) për të mbijetuar sepse kjo do të jetë një e drejtë e lindur, ashtu si edhe frymëmarrja. Njerëzit do të punojnë në projekte që do t'i zgjedhin vetë sepse: a) iu pëlqen puna dhe iu duket zbavitëse; b) do t'iu pëlqejë puna me kolegë të talentuar; c) do të duan që bota të bëhet më e mirë; d) do të duan një status social apo mirënjohje. Kjo botë me bollëk për të gjithë do të mundësohet nga një rendiment shumë më i lartë i punës njerëzore.

Shembulli më i mirë i një bashkëpunimi komunist është sistemi operativ Linux. Bërthama e këtij sistemi operativ është krijuar nga mijëra njerëz, të cilët kanë punuar falas. Shembulli i dytë është një forum interneti. Në forumet e internetit, ku njerëzit kërkojnë ndihmë dhe e marrin atë pa para, askush nuk i paguan ndihmë dhënësit. Njerëzit e japin atë sepse kjo është shprehje e parimeve dhe bindjeve të tyre.

----------


## genti1972

> Shumë njerëz argumentojnë se komunizmi është i pamundur për shkak të "natyrës njerëzore". Thelbi i këtij argumenti të gabuar është mendimi se shoqëria komuniste do të bazohej në një qeveri qendrore të gjithëpushtetshme, e cila do të ketë për detyrë që t'i tregojë gjithsecilit se çfarë duhet të bëjë, e rrjedhimisht do të nënvlerësonte iniciativën e individëve dhe kërkimin e lumturisë.
> 
> Ky argument bazohet në dy supozime të gabuara:
> 	Supozon që shoqëria komuniste do të jetë e ngjashme me atë të Shqipërisë komuniste (e ashtuquajtur demokraci popullore).
> 	Supozon që njerëzit do punojnë vetëm për të shtuar pasurinë e tyre.
> 
> E vërteta është ndryshe.
> 
> 	Nuk do të ketë qeveri në shoqërinë komuniste. Njerëzit do të bëjnë atë që dëshirojnë, pa u ngacmuar nga njeri tjetër. Krijimi i një force të korruptuar policie apo i një klase të re sunduese do të pengohet nga lufta e masave të armatosura me transparencë.
> ...




eshte utopi komunizmi .....sh i mire eshte me fjale por kur te behen njerezit robot ateher do mund te zbatohen

----------


## murik

komunizmi eshte nje bajge qe qelb boten...

----------


## Jackie

> Komunizmi dhe Socializmi i vertet jane si ajo pika ne horizont qe vuan ti afrohesh po asnjehere se takon.Kan per te ngelur thjesht teorike dhe asnjehere s'kan per tu zbatuar.Eshte e pamundur.


Ke kinen qe po i zbaton per mrekulli  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dasius

Lexojeni një herë postimin para se të jepni përgjigje. Mos u nxitoni të jepni vlerësimet tuaja bazuar në koncepte të gabuara.

----------


## Aksinja

Komunizmi është një shoqëri e pa arritshme, mjafton të kujtosh 10 cilësit e komunistit, 
prandaj dhe Enveri kaloi në socializëm, një shoqëri pa një diktaturë nuk krijohet dot, në socializëm ekzistonte diktatura e proletariatit, në kapitalizëm është diktatura e ligjit

----------


## BOKE

S'kemi c'te lexojme. I kemi lexuar me perpara te tilla budallalliqe, qe nga Marksi, Engelsi e te gjithe idiotet e tjere me radhe.

Edhe dicka, duhet te rregullosh fjalorin me siper. Nuk duhet te thuash Fuqia e klases puntore, por duhet Diktatura e proletariatit. Ate Borgjezine mire e ke, ashtu duhet. lol

----------


## Dasius

Megjithatë unë insistoj që duhet ta lexoni të gjithë postimin me kujdes sepse duket që nuk e keni kuptuar fare.

Në komunizëm nuk ka diktaturë. Socializëm në Shqipëri nuk ka pasur ndonjëherë, komunistët nuk janë të gjithë njësoj. Komunizmi nuk ka lidhje me diktaturën e proletariatit.

----------


## Aksinja

> Megjithatë unë insistoj që duhet ta lexoni të gjithë postimin me kujdes sepse duket që nuk e keni kuptuar fare.
> 
> Në komunizëm nuk ka diktaturë. Socializëm në Shqipëri nuk ka pasur ndonjëherë, komunistët nuk janë të gjithë njësoj. Komunizmi nuk ka lidhje me diktaturën e proletariatit.


Një pyetje, nëse në Shqipëri nuk ka pasur Socializëm, atëherë çfar regjimi ishte, sepse Komunizëm nuk besoj të ishte?

----------


## Dasius

Regjim diktatorial pa ndonjë emërtim konkret. Më shumë një revolucion konstant me tipare sociale, etj.

----------


## TetovaMas

> Një pyetje, nëse në Shqipëri nuk ka pasur Socializëm, atëherë çfar regjimi ishte, sepse Komunizëm nuk besoj të ishte?



Per fate te keqe Shqiperia ishte stalinizem. I vetmi shtete qe ishte afruare afer socializmit te vertete ishte ish Jugosllavia . Jugosllavia ishte shtete socialiste i hapur ndaj perendimit dhe lindjes . Politikanet e ish Jugosllavise mbas vdekjes se Titos u thelluane ne nacionalizem dhe ky sistem i socializmit u shkaterua ne vitin 1980.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Na bej nje zile kur te kapercehet kriza e teorise.  :ngerdheshje:  

Nqs njerezit behen aq te vetndergjegjshem ndaj ketij humanizmi te papare , atehere shume mire edhe ideologjite fetare mund te fuksionojne me mire se komunizmi vet. 

Problemi eshte se atehere kur njerezit te ecin ne nje vije te drejte qe te gjithe , atehere ajo vije tregon se ska me jete mbi kete toke , zemra pushoi. 

Vere qe ste ze nuk ka . Leng rrushi , nga ana tjeter , mund te gjesh kudo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

> Ke kinen qe po i zbaton per mrekulli




Kinezi ta shpif ne amerik jo me ne kine.E njef kinen ti zoteri??!!Mendon se ka barazi ne kine??? Mos shiko kinezin e pasur te shangait apo pekinit.shif ata qe  punojne orizoreve dhe s'kan dyshek te flene.flene ne tok.Kina po fuqizohet si shtet po popullsin po e rjep dhe ka cope cope. :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Elonaa

> Lexojeni një herë postimin para se të jepni përgjigje. Mos u nxitoni të jepni vlerësimet tuaja bazuar në koncepte të gabuara.



Po ca koncepte te gabuara.Ne komunizem njerzit duhet te punojne sipas aftesive te tyre por duhet  te jetojne njelloj.PO kur mund te arrihet kjo mendon ti??!!Asnjehere!!!.NUk bashkon jeten nje i afte,puntor   dhe i zgjuar me nje te paafte.budalla dhe dembel...Ata jan martuar dhe divorcohen se kan nivele te ndryshme, ti thua do bejme te jetojne te gjithe bashke njelloj.KOmunizmi eshte i paarritshme.

----------


## EXODUS

...llambe me kandil.

----------


## Glendis

Teoria e komunizmit ka qellim barazine mes njerezve , te jene te gjithe njesoj , po jo ashtu sic u perdor nga Diktatoret e famshem por sic e tha edhe parafolesja , nuk arrihet dot , eshte teori e deshtuar .

----------


## Dasius

Mua më vjen keq se asnjëri nga ju që keni komentuar nuk e keni lexuar me vëmendje atë që është shkruar në postim.

Më sipër po lexoj disa koncepte si:

1. Komunizmi ka si qëllim barazinë mes njerëzve
2. Ne komunizem njerzit duhet te punojne sipas aftesive te tyre por duhet te jetojne njelloj. NUk bashkon jeten nje i afte,puntor dhe i zgjuar me nje te paafte.budalla dhe dembel.
3. Nqs njerezit behen aq te vetndergjegjshem ndaj ketij humanizmi te papare , atehere shume mire edhe ideologjite fetare mund te fuksionojne me mire se komunizmi vet. 

Mirëpo këto janë koncepte të gabuara nisur nga një logjikë e gabuar.


E para.

Komunizmi nuk ka asnjë qëllim. Komunizmi nuk është një sistem që vihet në jetë nga dikush apo që i imponohet shoqërisë në një mënyrë apo në një tjetër që të arrijë qëllime të caktuara. Komunizmi në rradhë të parë është mënyrë të menduari, të jetuari, sjelljeje sociale dhe pastaj sistem shoqëror që nuk drejtohet nga askush në asnjë lloj mënyre. 

E dyta.

Në komunizëm njerëzit nuk "duhet" të jenë asgjë që ata nuk e dëshirojnë dhe nuk janë të detyruar të punojnë por kur punojnë, nuk janë të detyruar të punojnë punë që nuk u pëlqejnë me njerëz që nuk u pëlqejnë. Në komunizëm nuk ka të aftë dhe të paaftë pasi shoqëria kujdeset për njerëzit që në fëmijëri në mënyrë që asnjë individ të mos shkojë dëm.

E treta.

Komunizmi nuk është humanizëm. Në komunizëm fjala humanizëm e humbet kuptimin pasi në komunizëm nuk ekziston dhuna, shfrytëzimi, keqpërdorimi dhe varfëria, e rrjedhimisht nuk ka nevojë për koncepte si humanizmi. 

Ndryshe nga ideologjitë fetare që në thelbin e tyre propagandojnë fenomene të tilla si dasia, kulti, nënshtrimi, besimi në të mbinatyrshmen etj, ideologjia komuniste vendos në qendër të vëmendjes njeriun, bashkimin e popujve, rënien e çdo lloj kufiri, lirinë mendore në të cilën kufiri i vetëm është hapsira, bollëkun, mosdiferencimin klasor, arsyetimin logjik, dhe më e rëndësishmja, atë që asnjë fe nuk e ka cikur asnjëherë si temë, zhdukjen absolute që çdo lloj forme të parasë, pronës apo pasurisë.

Disa thonë që komunizmi është teori e dështuar, disa thonë që është i pamundur. E pamundur është diçka që nuk e dëshiron. Komunizmin nuk e sjellin as partitë, as shteti e as OJQ-të. Komunzimi fillon prej individid. Mënyrës se si ai e percepton botën rreth tij, jetën, shoqërinë etj.

Nëse vetëm njëri nga ju mendon që paraja është zanafilla e tërë të këqijave, atëherë ju vetvetiu keni hedhur hapin e parë drejt një vetëdije komuniste, ose marksiste, quajeni si të doni.

----------


## 2043

*Komunizmi eshte feja e te pafeve*

----------

